# Forum > Diablo 3 > Diablo 3 Bots and Programs > [Tool] [Wizard LoN 32 Archon Macro] [Open-source] [Free] Dialo III Support

## langman

[Open-source] [Tool] [Auto-Clicker] [Wizard LoN 32 Archon][Free] Diablo III Support 


Dear all

I release Dialo III Support tool, that have 3 key features
*+ Wizard Archon StarPact macro*
+ Auto use skill over time
+ Cube converter



It free and also open-source : GitHub - langmaninternet/DiabloIIISupport: Diablo III Support : Auto Clicker, Cube Converter, Wiz LoN Meteor Support


Screen03.png





Please, Click on Give Thank Button , and reply your DeviceID in this topic to get ActiveID

Update to 2.0.8

S-Cycle : more better than Full-Cycle, can work at ping 200-300


Now : Full source code in github, include StarPactKeyGen tool





Best TurboHUD plugin mod :

Modification of PartyCooldownsPlugin : With Archon and Cheat Death Support (ZeroBug)
Modification of PartyCooldownsPlugin : With Archon and Cheat Death Support (ZeroBug)


EliteCirclePlugin (Modification and combination of MonsterCirclePlugin and DiadrasFirstGemPlugin)
EliteCirclePlugin

----------


## SILENTxTRIGGER

still activasoin Key needed...

Greets

----------


## langman

Give me your device ID

----------


## somanoske

Hi thank you, i've tested your tool and work great for all classes. I've actived tool with your key and impossible to active Archon LoN with start key.
Could you please explain how that work?
TY

----------


## nitroevo

I need activationkey

----------


## langman

> Hi thank you, i've tested your tool and work great for all classes. I've actived tool with your key and impossible to active Archon LoN with start key.
> Could you please explain how that work?
> TY


To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

To use LoN Archon StarPact 
+ Enable LoN Feature
+ Setup skill key matching with in game
+ Choice Full-Cycle (Do 1 FullCycle) or Cast Meteor ( call meteor, channeling primary skill, channeling secondary skill, call archon before meteor hit the ground)
+ Go to game and press ` or ~ (not require Shift) to do one shot






> I need activationkey


Give me your device ID

----------


## somanoske

Ok thank you but impossible to use this "~" ! Possible to inser list box on hotkey and buttom?
ty  :Smile:

----------


## somanoske

Ok, it's work but some probleme :
No wave of force
and your cycle haven't a loop. We must after a cycle restart cycle...
Could you look after this?
ty

----------


## langman

> Ok, it's work but some probleme :
> No wave of force
> and your cycle haven't a loop. We must after a cycle restart cycle...
> Could you look after this?
> ty


OK, i will update and notify you when it's ready

----------


## langman

> Ok, it's work but some probleme :
> No wave of force
> and your cycle haven't a loop. We must after a cycle restart cycle...
> Could you look after this?
> ty


Could you plz show me your key config (With Diablo III Support Tool) ?

----------


## wolfstein68

Hi,

Thanks but how to install it please ?

----------


## somanoske

macrolon.png
My config  :Smile:

----------


## wyy007cn

my deviceId is :IEFAA

----------


## greo05

my DeviceID is [WDWCC]

----------


## langman

> my deviceId is :IEFAA


Dear you

Your DeviceID is IEFAA and Activation Key is HBAFF

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!




> my DeviceID is [WDWCC]


Dear you

Your DeviceID is WDWCC and Activation Key is DCDDD

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## wyy007cn

thank you very much langman

----------


## wolfstein68

Hi, 

My deviceID : WXIBE

Thanks

----------


## Gilavar

Hi,

My device ID : MSEEC

thank you

----------


## mee38

Hey,

Device ID: BGEEA

----------


## langman

> Hi, 
> 
> My deviceID : WXIBE
> 
> Thanks


Dear you

Your DeviceID is WXIBE and Activation Key is DCHEB

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!






> Hi,
> 
> My device ID : MSEEC
> 
> thank you


Dear you

Your DeviceID is MSEEC and Activation Key is DHBBD

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!







> Hey,
> 
> Device ID: BGEEA


Dear you

Your DeviceID is BGEEA and Activation Key is EJBBF

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## langman

Dear all

Update to 1.06: 
+ Archon macro work perfectly ,
+ Allow to change skill to whatever you want.
+ LightingBlast is smarter

----------


## karoleczek90

Hey
My DeviceID: ZJAFY

thank you

----------


## somanoske

> Dear all
> 
> Update to 1.06: 
> + Archon macro work perfectly ,
> + Allow to change skill to whatever you want.
> + LightingBlast is smarter


Yeah, it's a good news, i test and i say you  :Smile: 
Thanks a lot

----------


## langman

> Hey
> My DeviceID: ZJAFY
> 
> thank you


Dear you

Your DeviceID is ZJAFY and Activation Key is AGFAB

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## bledi-13

Hey
My DeviceID: SCRBN

thank you !

----------


## Gilavar

I tested Full Cycle and unfortunately doesn't work for me. Tried start at 6 then 9 o'clock fire CoE, then 1 o'clock lightning and 6 oclock lightning.. nothing works  :Frown:  Could it be because I have 120ms + ping in GR?

----------


## somanoske

hi, sure the timer is more long for cycle and for cast not optimised, i send a pm to langman with good timer  :Smile:

----------


## stronsen

Hey
My DeviceID: ZFNBE Thank you

----------


## Wasted74

Hi,

my DeviceID is [ZEYAV]

----------


## langman

1.07.3 tested and working

----------


## langman

> Hey
> My DeviceID: ZFNBE Thank you


Dear you

Your DeviceID is ZFNBE and Activation Key is AACEB

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!





> Hi,
> 
> my DeviceID is [ZEYAV]


Dear you

Your DeviceID is ZEYAV and Activation Key is ABBFE

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## langman

> hi, sure the timer is more long for cycle and for cast not optimised, i send a pm to langman with good timer


Very thanks for your help

I was update Dialo III Support to 1.07.3

This time, it's working, and tested, and confrim by 2 Wiz in meta 129. 

(sorry, but i have not Wiz Character)



Releases . langmaninternet/DialoIIISupport . GitHub

Thank again
have a nice day

----------


## juannadie

Hi,

My device ID : WLBBS 

thank you

----------


## bledi-13

Hey
My DeviceID: SCRBN

thank you !

----------


## yaoenqi

When I pressed the F1,F2,F3 key, nothing happened.:confused:I can't change the skill delay either.

----------


## langman

> When I pressed the F1,F2,F3 key, nothing happened.:confused:I can't change the skill delay either.


Some time, diablo game start with administrator privilege ( i do not know why)
You must start tool with administrator privilege to ( Right click, Run as administrator)

Note for F2 mode 
(With Full-HD Gamemode : Only press skill when you in attack mode)

----------


## langman

> Hey
> My DeviceID: SCRBN
> 
> thank you !


Dear you

Your DeviceID is SCRBN and Activation Key is HDIEC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!




> Hi,
> 
> My device ID : WLBBS 
> 
> thank you


Dear you

Your DeviceID is WLBBS and Activation Key is DEEEH

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## jamrobe

Hi,

My device ID is WDWCA

Thanks
Jam

----------


## Subr3vo

Hey, 

nice soft!  :Big Grin: 
My Device ID is SCBPN

Thank you 
Sub

----------


## langman

> Hi,
> 
> My device ID is WDWCA
> 
> Thanks
> Jam


Dear you

Your DeviceID is WDWCA and Activation Key is DCDDF

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!




> Hey, 
> 
> nice soft! 
> My Device ID is SCBPN
> 
> Thank you 
> Sub


Dear you

Your DeviceID is SCBPN and Activation Key is HDEAC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## somanoske

Very Better now but you lost Archonte lighting blast in this news release  :Smile: 
ty

----------


## langman

> Very Better now but you lost Archonte lighting blast in this news release 
> ty


Bring back [Smart] Lightning Blast support

Only work on

Resolution is 1920x 1080
Game is Fullscreen or Fullscreen Windows Mode

----------


## ic.killer

Hey
My DeviceID: SBDBN

thank you ! 

IC.

----------


## somanoske

> Bring back [Smart] Lightning Blast support
> 
> Only work on
> 
> Resolution is 1920x 1080
> Game is Fullscreen or Fullscreen Windows Mode


TY but only one resolution for automatic use lighting blast  :Frown: 
The rest is correct and timer more efficient, great job

----------


## langman

> Hey
> My DeviceID: SBDBN
> 
> thank you ! 
> 
> IC.


Dear you

Your DeviceID is SBDBN and Activation Key is HECEC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## langman

> TY but only one resolution for automatic use lighting blast 
> The rest is correct and timer more efficient, great job


Thanks, 
It will complete before SS17 start

----------


## langman

Done,

Release version 2.0 with Archon LoN32 Support

Multi-Cycle also working

----------


## weltner

hi no im on pc

----------


## weltner

my DeviceID is (BFDBJ)

----------


## langman

> my DeviceID is (BFDBJ)


Dear you

Your DeviceID is BFDBJ and Activation Key is EACEG

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## rogue00722

my DeviceID
[AACFD]

----------


## twisterjason

my DeviceID is BICHD
Thank you for your help.

----------


## somanoske

> Done,
> 
> Release version 2.0 with Archon LoN32 Support
> 
> Multi-Cycle also working


Ty for work, where is multi-cycle box for check it?

----------


## langman

> my DeviceID is BICHD
> Thank you for your help.





> my DeviceID
> [AACFD]


require a thanks at #1 topic






> Ty for work, where is multi-cycle box for check it?


LoN32 needs flexibility when playing,
So its DiabloIIISupport are also flexible
You will know as soon as you try it

----------


## pump95

hello,

my Device ID: AACFD

thx.

----------


## hoyamix

Success active ID
But won’t run
Maybe...... because korean version diablo
Why can't I do this?
my device ID EMTMN
I try again different PC
thank you

----------


## hoyamix

my device ID EMTMN
I try again different PC
thank you

----------


## langman

> my device ID EMTMN
> I try again different PC
> thank you


if your game run as Administrator, this tool will require to run as Administrator too, 
.......

I do not have korean version to test...







Dear you

Your DeviceID is EMTMN and Activation Key is BDGDC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## hoyamix

sorry my device ID EMTBN

so success activation BDGEC

Thank you

----------


## langman

> my DeviceID
> [AACFD]



Dear you

Your DeviceID is AACFD and Activation Key is FFDAC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!






> my DeviceID is BICHD
> Thank you for your help.



Dear you

Your DeviceID is BICHD and Activation Key is EHDIC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!






> hello,
> 
> my Device ID: AACFD
> 
> thx.


Dear you

Your DeviceID is AACFD and Activation Key is FFDAC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!







> my device ID EMTMN
> I try again different PC
> thank you


.

Dear you

Your DeviceID is EMTMN and Activation Key is BDGDC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!







> sorry my device ID EMTBN
> 
> so success activation BDGEC
> 
> Thank you



Your DeviceID is EMTBN and Activation Key is BDGEC
Your DeviceID is BDGEC and Activation Key is ECJBD

----------


## hoyamix

Where are you in partycooldown.cs

In Plugins

or plugins/default

Where did you put it?

----------


## langman

> Where are you in partycooldown.cs
> 
> In Plugins
> 
> or plugins/default
> 
> Where did you put it?



Plz check this 

DiabloIIISupport/PluginCollection/PartyCooldownsPlugin at master . langmaninternet/DiabloIIISupport . GitHub


Installation
Copy PartyCooldownsPlugin.cs to TurboHUD\plugins\Default\

To use this plugin, you need remove original version of PartyCooldownsPlugin.


Original Features
Shows the remaining cooldown on chosen party member skills


Mod Features
Fix bug with Archon SkillShow Archon cooldown

----------


## hannim

my DeviceID is (QQQQQ)

----------


## langman

> my DeviceID is (QQQQQ)


Plz, Give a thanks at firt page...
and i give you active id

----------


## hannim

thanks..
give me active id

----------


## langman

> my DeviceID is (QQQQQ)


Dear you

Your DeviceID is QQQQQ and Activation Key is JJJJJ

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## Yozi

please activate: JPBFB
cheerz

----------


## yongori7

thanks..
my deviceID is BECDC

----------


## langman

> please activate: JPBFB
> cheerz


Dear you

Your DeviceID is JPBFB and Activation Key is GAEAE

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!





> thanks..
> my deviceID is BECDC



Dear you

Your DeviceID is BECDC and Activation Key is EBDCD

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## langman

You should check new plugin release:

Modification of PartyCooldownsPlugin : With Archon and Cheat Death Support (ZeroBug)


and this

EliteCirclePlugin

----------


## Nonek

Hey, my DeviceID is ZDEAV.

Thx

----------


## uouoaaa

my device id SDYKN
THX

----------


## canek25

my DeviceID is [CIBCC]

----------


## langman

> Hey, my DeviceID is ZDEAV.
> 
> Thx



Dear you

Your DeviceID is ZDEAV and Activation Key is ACBFE

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!





> my device id SDYKN
> THX


Dear you

Your DeviceID is SDYKN and Activation Key is HCBFC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!





> my DeviceID is [CIBCC]


Dear you

Your DeviceID is CIBCC and Activation Key is DHEDD

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!







You should check new plugin release:

Modification of PartyCooldownsPlugin : With Archon and Cheat Death Support (ZeroBug)


and this

EliteCirclePlugin

----------


## langman

add S-Cycle
better than Full Cycle

----------


## PoHoS

thanks for stuff.
pls send me activation key (SBDFN)

----------


## langman

> thanks for stuff.
> pls send me activation key (SBDFN)


Dear you

Your DeviceID is SBDFN and Activation Key is HECAC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## DankLordddd

Thank you! My Device ID is AACFD

----------


## Fej

MY device id is FAACG

----------


## gabinator

Thankyou for your work.
My device ID JRBAA

----------


## langman

> Thank you! My Device ID is AACFD


Dear you

Your DeviceID is AACFD and Activation Key is FFDAC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!








> MY device id is FAACG


Dear you

Your DeviceID is FAACG and Activation Key is AFFDJ

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!






> Thankyou for your work.
> My device ID JRBAA


Dear you

Your DeviceID is JRBAA and Activation Key is GIEFF

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## Fej

It does a massive fps drop for me, any idea why is that?

otherwise its works

----------


## niklas3

Vielen Dank! Meine Geräte-ID lautet ZGAAD

----------


## Entchiv

Thank you! My Device ID is BIDGE

----------


## langman

> Vielen Dank! Meine Geräte-ID lautet ZGAAD


Dear you

Your DeviceID is ZGAAD and Activation Key is AJFFC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!






> Thank you! My Device ID is BIDGE


Dear you

Your DeviceID is BIDGE and Activation Key is EHCJB

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## Kroshilovo

GIve me pls ACTIV My ID FAACG

----------


## Gh0sT_89

Thank you! My Device ID is [SCCJN]

----------


## phly2011

Anh ơi thank you, device ID của em là "BGDAI", please help me out, thanks!

----------


## joansuu

Thanks Dude !! 
My ID Device is WHGCV

Thanks again  :Wink:

----------


## langman

> GIve me pls ACTIV My ID FAACG


Your DeviceID is FAACG and Activation Key is AFFDJ




> Thank you! My Device ID is [SCCJN]


Your DeviceID is SCCJN and Activation Key is HDDGC





> Anh ơi thank you, device ID của em là "BGDAI", please help me out, thanks!


Your DeviceID is BGDAI and Activation Key is EJCFH





> Thanks Dude !! 
> My ID Device is 
> 
> 
> Thanks again


Your DeviceID is WHGCV and Activation Key is DIJDE

----------


## yuliaangel

Hi,

My device ID is: FAACG
Thanks...

----------


## langman

> Hi,
> 
> My device ID is: FAACG
> Thanks...


Dear you

Your DeviceID is FAACG and Activation Key is AFFDJ

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## ititsit

my device ID is [DBFDD] ....

PLZ, SEND ME ACTIVEKEY

----------


## langman

> my device ID is [DBFDD] ....
> 
> PLZ, SEND ME ACTIVEKEY


Dear you

Your DeviceID is DBFDD and Activation Key is CEACC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## ititsit

Thanks a lot.

----------


## FoxPox

My device ID is: WDMWU
Tnx

----------


## deathwish55

Hi my Device ID is AACFD.

----------


## detrap

Much appreciated, thanks. My deviceID ZCAEX

----------


## delonx

thank you very much. my Device is WDWXE

----------


## langman

> My device ID is: WDMWU
> Tnx


Your DeviceID is WDMWU and Activation Key is DCDDF




> Hi my Device ID is AACFD.


FFDAC




> Much appreciated, thanks. My deviceID ZCAEX


Your DeviceID is ZCAEX and Activation Key is ADFBC





> thank you very much. my Device is WDWXE


Your DeviceID is WDWXE and Activation Key is DCDCB

----------


## carlenco

Hey
My DeviceID [JVPFB]
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## iLight

Hi ! 
My DeviceID is [WDWCC]
Thanks a lot !

----------


## Wicked320

My DeviceID is [SCBPN] 


Thx for ur service

----------


## hurrikane

my device ID is [AACFD] ....

thank you

----------


## diegro

Hi 
My DeviceID: [JVMRT]

thank you !

----------


## RedlineNRG

Why hello there
Here's my DeviceID: [WDWXG]

<3

----------


## langman

> Hey
> My DeviceID [JVPFB]
> Thanks


Your DeviceID is JVPFB and Activation Key is GEAAE




> Hi ! 
> My DeviceID is [WDWCC]
> Thanks a lot !


Your DeviceID is WDWCC and Activation Key is DCDDD




> My DeviceID is [SCBPN] 
> 
> 
> Thx for ur service


Your DeviceID is SCBPN and Activation Key is HDEAC






> my device ID is [AACFD] ....
> 
> thank you


Your DeviceID is AACFD and Activation Key is FFDAC




> Hi 
> My DeviceID: [JVMRT]
> 
> 
> thank you !


Your DeviceID is JVMRT and Activation Key is GEDIG




> Why hello there
> Here's my DeviceID: [WDWXG]
> 
> <3


Your DeviceID is WDWXG and Activation Key is DCDCJ

----------


## leowz

If I don't use 1920x 1080 Resolution 
this Macro will not work for Wizard
is it?
So depressed

----------


## langman

> If I don't use 1920x 1080 Resolution 
> this Macro will not work for Wizard
> is it?
> So depressed


it's still working
but can not auto cat Lightning Blast

----------


## leowz

> it's still working
> but can not auto cat Lightning Blast


ok! Have a try
So
My device ID is: VJCMB
Thanks...

----------


## priorat

My Device ID: SCBJN

Thanks for your work!

----------


## langman

> ok! Have a try
> So
> My device ID is: VJCMB
> Thanks...


Your DeviceID is VJCMB and Activation Key is EGDDE




> My Device ID: SCBJN
> 
> Thanks for your work!


Your DeviceID is SCBJN and Activation Key is HDEGC

----------


## langman

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## eimia

How many milliseconds do I have to put in each frame?

thank you.

----------


## Alessendro

Hi langman,

thank you very much for your effort!
My DeviceID is BICCD.

----------


## leowz

After press F2 
Nothing has happened
d1.jpg
I open a notepad, and press F2, look the pic, It should show 111111....
but nothing 
It doesn't work
What's wrong

----------


## langman

> After press F2 
> Nothing has happened
> d1.jpg
> I open a notepad, and press F2, look the pic, It should show 111111....
> but nothing 
> It doesn't work
> What's wrong


Auto Press skill will send driectly key to Diablo 3 Windows, and so it do not spam to other windows

And it do not working when you are in stand mode. Go and see some monster, you will change to attack mode , and auto skill F2 will working.

----------


## leowz

d3.jpg
d2.jpg
:confused: 
attack mode 
skill1 skill4 
what happend
It still doesn't work

----------


## langman

> d3.jpg
> d2.jpg
> :confused: 
> attack mode 
> skill1 skill4 
> what happend
> It still doesn't work


Oh, very thanks you.
Let me check.

Could please you help me by give some info to debug 
+ Which version you are using, newest is : 2.1.0

+ Which language version of diablo 3 you are using : Internaltional, Korean, China...
In my code, i use FindWindowW(L"D3 Main Window Class", L"Diablo III"); 
maybe it not working with korean and china version of diablo

......

thanks you

----------


## langman

Could you please tell me more question

When you press F2, does this change to running?
Untitled2.png

----------


## leowz

> Oh, very thanks you.
> Let me check.
> 
> Could please you help me by give some info to debug 
> + Which version you are using, newest is : 2.1.0
> 
> + Which language version of diablo 3 you are using : Internaltional, Korean, China...
> In my code, i use FindWindowW(L"D3 Main Window Class", L"Diablo III"); 
> maybe it not working with korean and china version of diablo
> ...


Thank you for your reply
I use the newest version
My language version of game is Chinese
maybe this cause the problem
but when I use AHK, with the line : #IfWinActive,ahk_class D3 Main Window Class 
The script of AHK can work in game and stop out of game
I don't know what's wrong with your Dialo III Support
Maybe I can only give up
 :Frown: 
Thank you all the same

----------


## leowz

> Could you please tell me more question
> 
> When you press F2, does this change to running?
> Attachment 67280


NO ，it not shows that.

----------


## langman

> Thank you for your reply
> I use the newest version
> My language version of game is Chinese
> maybe this cause the problem
> but when I use AHK, with the line : #IfWinActive,ahk_class D3 Main Window Class 
> The script of AHK can work in game and stop out of game
> I don't know what's wrong with your Dialo III Support
> Maybe I can only give up
> 
> Thank you all the same





> NO ，it not shows that.


OK. i got it. Let me update with Chinese version

----------


## langman

> Thank you for your reply
> I use the newest version
> My language version of game is Chinese
> maybe this cause the problem
> but when I use AHK, with the line : #IfWinActive,ahk_class D3 Main Window Class 
> The script of AHK can work in game and stop out of game
> I don't know what's wrong with your Dialo III Support
> Maybe I can only give up
> 
> Thank you all the same


i was update my to to 2.1.1 to fix this issue

Please check this

Thanks you

----------


## leowz

> i was update my to to 2.1.1 to fix this issue
> 
> Please check this
> 
> Thanks you


WOW 
It is working ! GOOD JOB!
Thanks!
-----------------------------------------------------
Another question
When character in town ,in stand mode, I press F2, the MACRO is working ,the same as in attack mode.
Is this normal. or just appear after your update justnow?

Anyhow, thank you!

----------


## Saladin007

hi need activation key

----------


## jjdavis715

DeviceID is BIBBH

----------


## Crittersmit

Awesome looking. Would love to give it a try. My deviceID is WDCWZ.

----------


## langman

> DeviceID is BIBBH


Dear you

Your DeviceID is BIBBH and Activation Key is EHEEI

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!





> Awesome looking. Would love to give it a try. My deviceID is WDCWZ.


Dear you

Your DeviceID is WDCWZ and Activation Key is DCDDA

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## hoyamix

After this patch, it works on Korean Diablo.
Thank you for your efforts.
However, delay adjustment is necessary.
There is a skill that prevents you from moving the wizard.

JEI'S STONE wizard need frost rays and arhon with a delay time after the meteor firing without a delay in a short cycle

----------


## langman

> After this patch, it works on Korean Diablo.
> Thank you for your efforts.
> However, delay adjustment is necessary.
> There is a skill that prevents you from moving the wizard.


OK, i will update full cycle to have oculus move time

----------


## grauerstarr

my Device id is [BFDDA] 

Ty

----------


## odi1000

HI my device id is [ZBDGY]

----------


## van9999

My DeviceID is "CVTRF" , ty

----------


## pieceofheaven91

Heya, would be nice if you could give me an activation code. My DeviceID is WDWCA.

----------


## elitive

MY device id AACFD. 
Thx mate  :Smile:

----------


## SerraSanctum

Hi, my DeviceID is [SCFAN], thanks a lot

----------


## langman

> my Device id is [BFDDA] 
> 
> Ty


Your DeviceID is BFDDA and Activation Key is EACCF




> HI my device id is [ZBDGY]


Your DeviceID is ZBDGY and Activation Key is AECJB




> My DeviceID is "CVTRF" , ty


Your DeviceID is CVTRF and Activation Key is DEGIA




> Heya, would be nice if you could give me an activation code. My DeviceID is WDWCA.


Your DeviceID is WDWCA and Activation Key is DCDDF




> MY device id AACFD. 
> Thx mate


Your DeviceID is AACFD and Activation Key is FFDAC




> Hi, my DeviceID is [SCFAN], thanks a lot


Dear you

Your DeviceID is SCFAN and Activation Key is HDAFC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## Eyeshotxx

My device id is BGDCB

----------


## langman

> My device id is BGDCB


Dear you

Your DeviceID is BGDCB and Activation Key is EJCDE

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## kamiler

Hi , my device id is BFBDH can I get a key? Please

----------


## Gilavar

I use your tool to cast button 1 in archon form for t16. But how do I turn it off temporarilty (for example , to teleport to town). Atm I need to exit the program

----------


## quoxd

Hi, can I get key? My DeviceID is WEYAI
Ty and glhf ^^

----------


## diazepam

Can i get an activation code? DeviceID: SDYVN

EDIT: nevermind i got it!

----------


## langman

> Hi, can I get key? My DeviceID is WEYAI
> Ty and glhf ^^


Your DeviceID is WEYAI and Activation Key is DBBFH




> I use your tool to cast button 1 in archon form for t16. But how do I turn it off temporarilty (for example , to teleport to town). Atm I need to exit the program


ok, got it, i will update for that




> Can i get an activation code? DeviceID: SDYVN
> 
> EDIT: nevermind i got it!


Your DeviceID is SDYVN and Activation Key is HCBEC

----------


## diazepam

Is there a specific time when you need to start the full cycle or S-cycle? what about Gogok of swiftness stacks? how much CDR needed in gear for everything to roll perfectly?
I mean i tried few times yesterday and i couldn't really figure it out. Also 
S-cycle doesn't execute Meteor properly 8/10 times it misses the cast by casting it just a little bit too early when there's other cast going on so it doesn't release the spell. If i could get answers to these questions i'd greatly appreciate it! Thanks.

----------


## fanbogo

Hello, can i get key ? please 
Device : ZEYFB

----------


## Bs4237

Thank you very much.
Device: DCFDD

----------


## venturajimenez

Hello, can i get key ? please 
Device : ZEYCM

----------


## karmato

Hello, my Device is : ZEYHJ

thank you in advance

----------


## Astoria83

Hey guys, where can i get my DeviceID ? Thx

----------


## diazepam

> Hey guys, where can i get my DeviceID ? Thx


You can see your DeviceID when you start the program. It's at the bottom of it inside braces like DeviceID [ABCDE]

----------


## Astoria83

> You can see your DeviceID when you start the program. It's at the bottom of it inside braces like DeviceID [ABCDE]


Thx  :Smile:  My DeviceID is : BHAGB

----------


## langman

> You can see your DeviceID when you start the program. It's at the bottom of it inside braces like DeviceID [ABCDE]


Dear you

Your DeviceID is ABCDE and Activation Key is FEDCB

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!





> Thx  My DeviceID is : BHAGB


Dear you

Your DeviceID is BHAGB and Activation Key is EIFJE

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!





> Hello, my Device is : ZEYHJ
> 
> thank you in advance


Dear you

Your DeviceID is ZEYHJ and Activation Key is ABBIG

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!





> Hello, can i get key ? please 
> Device : ZEYCM


Dear you

Your DeviceID is ZEYCM and Activation Key is ABBDD

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!





> Thank you very much.
> Device: DCFDD


Dear you

Your DeviceID is DCFDD and Activation Key is CDACC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!





> Hello, can i get key ? please 
> Device : ZEYFB


Dear you

Your DeviceID is ZEYFB and Activation Key is ABBAE

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## langman

Tip : You can use StarPactKeyGen to create your activeID(DialoIIISupport\StarPact\StarPactKeyGen )

----------


## dabnoj

thanked -> my deviceID [WDWMA]

done with generator :P

----------


## QuinteX

device id -> [FAACG]

activation key thank you for your work <3

----------


## dabnoj

> device id -> [FAACG]
> 
> activation key thank you for your work <3


Dear you

Your DeviceID is FAACG and Activation Key is AFFDJ

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## fimo420

Hi,

hmm maybe a dumb question but do i have to build the code or is there an executable availaible anywhere?

----------


## kingobob

Can anyone exploy how to setup or install?THx

----------


## kingobob

Hi,

My device ID : BIFAE
thank you good work

----------


## Mortas3005

MY DeviceID AACFD

----------


## johnnybobonny

Device ID: SCRAN

----------


## guanyuma

My device ID SCFBN. Does this support Wizard Vyr Archon Build? And thank you for the hard work.

----------


## fimo420

hi,

anyone kind to explain how i get this running?
I tried to build it but gets to much error...

----------


## Dontevensaynothingtomeboi

Thanked. Device ID [BIBDH]

----------


## fimo420

Hello, my Device ID is : FAACG

Thank you in advance

----------


## HausMarcE

Hello THX for this nice tool  :Smile: 
my Device ID is: [SDRDN]

----------


## wenqu

Hiho,
wanna Test the Archon Macro,
my Device ID is: [ZDTRI]

Thank you

----------


## Destrukto

My device ID: [CVDAF]

----------


## hurrikane

can you make it work with the new version of the build? 

thanks in advance

----------


## Seph1roth

Not actual already

----------


## hurrikane

do i just need to press the macro button of also need to hold electrocute?

I downloaded the newest version 2.12. but if i start it, it opens me the old version 2.0.0??? How is that possible?

----------


## asdfas4546

my device id is [SDJFN]

----------


## brokerz1

Thx!! mi ID DFIGH

----------


## Hopie70

Thank you very much and greetings my Device ID AACFD

----------


## langman

> Hi,
> 
> My device ID : BIFAE
> thank you good work


Dear you

Your DeviceID is BIFAE and Activation Key is EHAFB

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!






> MY DeviceID AACFD


Your DeviceID is AACFD and Activation Key is FFDAC




> Device ID: SCRAN


Your DeviceID is SCRAN and Activation Key is HDIFC




> My device ID SCFBN. Does this support Wizard Vyr Archon Build? And thank you for the hard work.


Your DeviceID is SCFBN and Activation Key is HDAEC




> Thanked. Device ID [BIBDH]


Your DeviceID is BIBDH and Activation Key is EHECI




> Hello, my Device ID is : FAACG
> 
> Thank you in advance


Your DeviceID is FAACG and Activation Key is AFFDJ




> Hello THX for this nice tool 
> my Device ID is: [SDRDN]


Your DeviceID is SDRDN and Activation Key is HCICC




> Hiho,
> wanna Test the Archon Macro,
> my Device ID is: [ZDTRI]
> 
> Thank you


Your DeviceID is ZDTRI and Activation Key is ACGIH




> My device ID: [CVDAF]


Your DeviceID is CVDAF and Activation Key is DECFA




> my device id is [SDJFN]


Your DeviceID is SDJFN and Activation Key is HCGAC




> Thx!! mi ID DFIGH


Your DeviceID is DFIGH and Activation Key is CAHJI




> Thank you very much and greetings my Device ID AACFD


Your DeviceID is AACFD and Activation Key is FFDAC

----------


## Darnips

Hello! My device ID is ZBEIT

----------


## mainmatsu

Hello! My device ID is DACHI

----------


## rayinkube

Hi, my device ID is AACFD 
Many thanks

----------


## Eric133892

Where do i find my device id ?  :Smile:

----------


## Eric133892

How exactly does it work ?

----------


## Pokas123

Hello, my Device ID is : ZNBAS

Thank you in advance

----------


## HoaryWitch

dear:
My device ID: ZEYER
thanks

----------


## pupkor

Hello!
Device ID is : FFDGA
Thank you!!!

----------


## zortlak

Hello mate thank you for this nice work
Device ID is : [OCZYI]

----------


## Eric133892

HEy, TYVM!
My Device id : BIDEB

----------


## Wicked320

> Hello, my Device ID is : ZNBAS Your DeviceID is ZNBAS and Activation Key is ACEFH
> 
> Thank you in advance





> dear:
> My device ID: ZEYER Your DeviceID is ZEYER and Activation Key is ABBBI
> thanks





> Hello!
> Device ID is : FFDGA Your DeviceID is FFDGA and Activation Key is AACJF
> Thank you!!!





> Hello mate thank you for this nice work
> Device ID is : [OCZYI] 
> Your DeviceID is OCZY and Activation Key is BDAB





> HEy, TYVM!
> My Device id : BIDEB Your DeviceID is BIDEB and Activation Key is EHCBE


To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

//Credit to langman

----------


## Pokas123

> To active :
> + Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
> + Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.
> 
> Note : Firebird in Development
> 
> Have a nice day!
> 
> //Credit to langman


Thank you!!!

----------


## Eric133892

awesome, is it possible to cast a fire meteor to proc ocolus first before casting the arcane one ?

----------


## bigiboom

Hello, Thanks for the sharing !
how to use this with the LON S17 ? He does not use blackhole and gen attack 100% miss with 50-300ms

----------


## bogaty123

Hello mate thank you for this nice work
Device ID is : BHAGA

----------


## manyak71

yo dude, thanx for your work.
my Device ID: [BHBFA]

----------


## park0226

Hello mate thank you for this nice work
My Device ID is : [SDYKN]

----------


## H2TM

Device ID: SDZJN

Thanks buddy.

----------


## DyingToLiveBg

Device ID:CACAC
Ty

----------


## brokerz1

mi: [SCBUN] thx!

----------


## Wicked320

> yo dude, thanx for your work.
> my Device ID: [BHBFA]


 Your DeviceID is BHBFA and Activation Key is EIEAF





> Hello mate thank you for this nice work
> Device ID is : BHAGA


 Your DeviceID is BHAGA and Activation Key is EIFJF

HAGA[



> Hello mate thank you for this nice work
> My Device ID is : [SDYKN]


 Your DeviceID is SDYKN and Activation Key is HCBFC





> Device ID: SDZJN 
> 
> Thanks buddy.


 Your DeviceID is SDZJN and Activation Key is HCAGC




> Device ID:CACAC
> Ty


 Your DeviceID is CACAC and Activation Key is DFDFD





> mi: [SCBUN] thx!


 Your DeviceID is SCBUN and Activation Key is HDEFC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

//All Credit to langman

----------


## Razzmkey

DeviceID [AACFD]
ty for this

----------


## keichan

Device ID [SCBBN]
ty

----------


## xrweslley

ty bro hahahaha

----------


## rkelola

[WEYAM]

greatly appreciated!

----------


## Xhaido

My Device ID: [MSKFC] 
Thank u so much for putting in this amount of effort greatly appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## 0815baer

hallo if have click the button but where can i see my ActiveID???

----------


## 0815baer

ok wrong question where can i see my DeviceID???

----------


## complexA

my DeviceID is [SBDFN] 
Ty ！

----------


## Wicked320

> DeviceID [AACFD]
> ty for this


 Your DeviceID is AACFD and Activation Key is FFDAC




> Device ID [SCBBN] 
> ty


 Your DeviceID is SCBBN and Activation Key is HDEEC




> [WEYAM]
> 
> greatly appreciated!


 Your DeviceID is WEYAM and Activation Key is DBBFD




> My Device ID: [MSKFC] 
> Thank u so much for putting in this amount of effort greatly appreciated


 Your DeviceID is MSKFC and Activation Key is DHFAD




> my DeviceID is [SBDFN] 
> Ty ！


 Your DeviceID is SBDFN and Activation Key is HECAC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!


//All credit to langman

----------


## myashtree

Device ID [GEAFD] 
Ty

----------


## PhantomZak

Device ID [SCRJN] 
Thanks

----------


## primo2k

Device id [scbjn]
thnks

----------


## fsk

Device ID [SCBJN]
ty

----------


## Alessendro

Device ID [BICCD]
Thank you!!

----------


## Mariahcherry

Device ID [JRBAA]
Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Martianul

Hello,
Device ID [ZJAJX] 

Thank you

----------


## keichan

Device ID is [CHDJC]
Thanks a lot

----------


## ciscobass

my device ID is CVDAE

Thanks a lot

----------


## buffer1429

DeviceID [AACFD]

Thx

----------


## Fuya

Device ID [SCBUN]

Thx!

----------


## ciscobass

> my device ID is CVDAE
> 
> Thanks a lot



When I try to run in my vm, I got this quote....SDZIN

Thanks'

----------


## Alessendro

Need new one because of new system installation: DeviceIDis [AACFD]

THX!!

----------


## zestid

hi. I need activationkey. my deviced WDWCA.
thanks

----------


## Della

Thanks bro.

Device ID BGEGB

----------


## immor

Device ID: *[DAFDD]*
Thank you!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zuerni

DeviceID [SBSUN]

Thx a lot

----------


## Disec

Can I get an activation please  :Big Grin:  

Device ID: [WDWCA]

----------


## sandwichy

DeviceID = [SBDBN]
Thanks

----------


## jrockbb

my device id is 0x046D

----------


## zestid

I never got the key from you.I still need him. WDWCA

----------


## PetDFMaSun

Here is my DeviceID:

SCBPN

THX!

----------


## juno88

is this like a d3helper? Is it only for archon wizard or can I use for monk too?

----------


## batkamikaz

my DeviceID is [SDJKN] pliz

----------


## Snajzan

My DEVICE ID: [BIEDE]

----------


## zestid

my device id WDWCA. thx

----------


## lhj2569

my device id HFBFC .. Thx

----------


## Fuya

is this program dead?

----------


## SlawekXIII

My device id SDAJC

Thx

----------


## tjssuwhd

my deviceId is :BDEJB

----------


## robwin

hmm, i cant even start it properly... :S

btw device id: ASDAWWQ

----------


## batkamikaz

what i supose to do for have the activation key ,i miss something ?;s

----------


## lucasrizzini

My device ID: [BICHE]

----------


## skating_rob

My device ID: [AACFD]

----------


## RK03

Thanks. Device ID is WLBHE

----------


## profkim

ty for sharing

my device id : CVTSF

----------


## ufcgun

my DeviceID is [SDYAN]

----------


## ufcgun

my DeviceID is [SDYAN]

----------


## teamstar

my DeviceID is [SCBPN]

----------


## TurboPotato

my DeviceID is [WDWMC]

----------


## nopenotme

my DeviceID is [WDWCC]

----------


## buffer1429

Thx - source code [AACFD]

----------


## killerbody

i dont get why i cant use the archone button

can you help me with it plz

----------


## krandall

Hi, I need activation key: [SDZCN]

----------


## towipro

hi my id is JRBAA i need my key any help me plz

----------


## towipro

hi my id is JRBAA i need my key any help me plz

----------


## Wicked320

> Device ID [GEAFD] 
> Ty


Your DeviceID is GEAFD and Activation Key is JBFAC



> Device ID [SCRJN] 
> Thanks


 Your DeviceID is SCRJN and Activation Key is HDIGC




> Device id [scbjn]
> thnks


Your DeviceID is SCBJN and Activation Key is HDEGC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

//All credit to langman

----------


## Wicked320

> Device ID [GEAFD] 
> Ty


Your DeviceID is GEAFD and Activation Key is JBFAC




> Device ID [SCRJN] 
> Thanks


Your DeviceID is SCRJN and Activation Key is HDIGC




> Device id [scbjn]
> thnks





> Device ID [SCBJN]
> ty





> Device ID [BICCD] 
> Thank you!!


Your DeviceID is BICCD and Activation Key is EHDD




> Device ID [JRBAA]
> Thanks


Your DeviceID is JRBAA and Activation Key is GIEFF




> Hello,
> Device ID [ZJAJX] 
> Your DeviceID is ZJAJX and Activation Key is AGFGC
> 
> Thank you





> Device ID is [CHDJC]
> Thanks a lot


Your DeviceID is CHDJC and Activation Key is DICGD



> my device ID is CVDAE
> Your DeviceID is CVDAE and Activation Key is DECFB
> Thanks a lot





> DeviceID [AACFD]
> Your DeviceID is AACFD and Activation Key is FFDAC
> Thx





> Device ID [SCBUN]
> 
> Thx!


Your DeviceID is SCBUN and Activation Key is HDEFC




> When I try to run in my vm, I got this quote....SDZIN
> 
> Thanks'


Your DeviceID is SDZIN and Activation Key is HCAHC

/All credit to langman

----------


## towipro

1-Does anyone know how it works?
2-.I need to put it in the turbohud?
3-. Does anyone have the settings for wiz bazooka?

----------


## domida

my DeviceID is SDYKN

----------


## njikefne

ID: BJAJB

Thanks mate :Cool:

----------


## Escus9

ID: SCRAN

Thank you!

----------


## immor

quickly quoting myself...



> Device ID: *[DAFDD]*
> Thank you!

----------


## kami109

thx for sharing,
my Device ID: [SBATN]

----------


## Maumpffred

thx for sharing,
my Device ID: [SCRBN]

----------


## Senotin

my ID is BHBAA
Thanks!

----------


## auron9999

my ID is SCBJN
Thanks

----------


## alucard1749

My device ID is : SCBTN
Thank you!

----------


## Medithix

My DeviceID is [BIDII] Thx.

----------


## ch25

My ID is [PACED] Can I get activation code please? 
Thx, M

----------


## swerck

my ID is JVMBE

Thank u

----------


## ozrior

ID: BFEFF

Thank you!

----------


## LAUBi

Thank you for sharing!
This is my id: [BGBHB]
Thanks!

----------


## zarerra

Hey Dude, can i please get a key. Device ID ZEZCD, thanks

----------


## phly2011

> Hey Dude, can i please get a key. Device ID ZEZCD, thanks


Key: ABADC

----------


## phly2011

> Thank you for sharing!
> This is my id: [BGBHB]
> Thanks!


Key: EJEIE

----------


## ch25

My ID is [PACED] Can I get activation code please?
Thx, M

----------


## Test2019

who can share link to d3planner with working build for this macro?

----------


## naona

my deviceId is : BJCEE

----------


## playenz

Hello, thank you for your work.
Would like an Activationid
DEVICEID: [SBNCN]

----------


## naona

my deviceId is : BJCEE

----------


## chani83v

Hello, Thank you for the great tool
May I get an activationid please
My DevideID is [SDYKN]

----------


## astisbc

Thank you for your Tool... My DeviceID is CECHC - could you please send me the activation Key?

----------


## astisbc

How do i get this to Work ? - When do i star the Bazooka Cyvle (2/4 at Fire?) - Do i have to stack up before ?

----------


## Maumpffred

> thx for sharing,
> my Device ID: [SCRBN]


Since a month, can i get a Key pls?

----------


## Pe1a0

dunno how this works press the key but doesnt do anything

----------


## Zerr

Hi,
My device ID : SCRBN
thank you

----------


## afrojax

Dear you

Your DeviceID is SCRBN and Activation Key is HDIEC

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## rudugro

Hey Dude, can i please get a key. Device ID FAACG, thanks

----------


## evergriin

DeviceID: BCAFG

----------


## afrojax

Dear you

Your DeviceID is FAACG and Activation Key is AFFDJ

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## afrojax

> DeviceID: BCAFG


Dear you

Your DeviceID is BCAFG and Activation Key is EDFAJ

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## mois

Hey

My DeviceID: [BECBA]

----------


## afrojax

> Hey
> 
> My DeviceID: [BECBA]


Dear you

Your DeviceID is BECBA and Activation Key is EBDEF

To active :
+ Put your Activation Key to Force Stand text box, and click to other text box. 
+ Restart app and you got access to StarPact Feature.

Note : Firebird in Development

Have a nice day!

----------


## Gwido67

Hi all (this is a first time on this Forum  :Wink:  ) 

Sorry for a probably stupid question but...I clicked a Give Thanks! (in first topic) button and I didn't get DeviceID… The question is - where can I get corect DeviceID ? 

Thanks in advance
Gwidon

----------


## imnotabotuser

> Hi all (this is a first time on this Forum  ) 
> 
> Sorry for a probably stupid question but...I clicked a Give Thanks! (in first topic) button and I didn't get DeviceID… The question is - where can I get corect DeviceID ? 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Gwidon


Start proramm and look at the bottom. 
For Actiavation key u need to download Starpactmacro keygen

----------


## xratedownz

Github keygen exe is not working(error 404). Please check.

----------


## xratedownz

Please fix the link at github. I want to get my activation key.

----------


## Kompispanda

Have send you PM.

And thx alot  :Smile:

----------


## astisbc

Hello, when do i have to start the Bazooka Cycle and whats the diffrence between Single and Full Cycle?

----------


## takayo72

what is the time (ms) of each skill key for ?
keyboard key response time ?

----------


## TNC-Flipstar

Nice thx =)

----------


## Milk-Inc

Does anyone know what should be the skills order/placement in order for this tool to work properly?

----------


## mortal060606

H7E8J3O pls key thx

----------


## Milk-Inc

Where can I find the DeviceID?
Here I don't see anything:

Screenshot_3.jpg

----------


## ppapavasileiou

hello, is there a way to include wizard macros alone in a separate program because i have different hotkeys for cube converter and skill pressing and i cant change them, or if there is a way to unbind the specific hotkeys and replace them could work as well

----------


## abatron

> Where can I find the DeviceID?
> Here I don't see anything:
> 
> Screenshot_3.jpg


Ah, man. I must've spent the past half hour searching for a device ID lol. From looking at the previous versions of the program, it looks like you needed to activate the app with a deviceID in the past. I guess he unlocked it and got rid of the need for a deviceID moving forward.

----------

